# CME Group Titleholders Preview & Pairings



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

A big congratulations goes out to Lexi Thompson for winning last week's Loreno Ochoa Invitational. 
It was Lexi's second victory in her last four starts. At the age of nineteen, Lexi has now joined those few elite players on the LPGA who will be making a run at becoming #1 in 2014. 

This week the LPGA moves to Naples, Florida for the CME Group Titleholders. This is the final tournament of the 2013 season. 

Here are the key details: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: CME Group Titleholders Preview & Pairings


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Last tournament of the season. I'm going to go into withdrawal, so I can't imagine what will happen to you. What are you going to do with all that free time Tony?


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

They start early next year. Won't be too bad. I will continue to post so keep checking.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

In that case, I'll suffer for both of us.


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the first round leaders: 

Sandra Gal -8 

2- Rebecca Lee-Bentham -7 

3- Lexi Thompson - 6 

3- Inbee Park -6 

3- Anna Nordqvist -6 

For full results: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: CME Group Titleholders Preview & Pairings


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

From 23 to 32 events on the LPGA Tour is such a short time. Mike Whan must be under scrutiny by so many other sports asking themselves if he could grow their market.

Now, if people would only pay the girls what they are really worth!!!


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the leaders after round 2: 

1- Sandra Gal -11 

2- Sun Young Yoo -8 

3- Gerina Piller -6 

3- Pornanong Phatlum -6 

3- Cristie Kerr -6 

6- Morgan Pressel -5 

For full results: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: CME Group Titleholders Preview & Pairings


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the leaders after round 3: 

1- Natalie Gulbis -11 

1- Gerina Piller -11 

1- Pornanong Phatlum -11 

4- Sandra Gal -9 

4- Shanshan Feng -9 

4- Lexi Thompson -9 

4- Stacy Lewis -9 

8- Michelle Wie -8 

For complete results: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: CME Group Titleholders Preview & Pairings


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

1- Shanshan Feng -15 

2- Gerina Piller -14 

3- Pornanong Phatlum -13 

4- Sandra Gal -12 

5- Inbee Park -11 

For complete results: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: CME Group Titleholders Preview & Pairings


----------

